# Converting Man's Bike to Woman's



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Posted a question before on this but it's the only thread I ever posted without replies. Maybe in the wrong place or not highlighted right. So figured, I'd try again.

Upgrading from my Secteur. Thinking it might get a lot if I sell and I want to get my wife into biking.

I bought her a hybrid and she likes it for going around with kids, but maybe less for exercise.

Just figure, maybe she would like something quicker and more responsive for the local hills.

If she does, I'll get her a Dolce or Ruby or whatever, but before blowing the $$$, why not try this?

Any thoughts or advice? I figure the geometry on the Secteur should be ok and our legs are about the same length. She has a shorter torso, so maybe raise the handlebar some?


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Without seeing the rider and the bike, it's hard to say. She might need a narrower handlebar, shorter crankarms, higher or lower bars, or a different saddle. Sh might find that the shifters are too hard to shift or that her fingers are too short to brake comfortably. She might need all of these, or none of them. It might be close enough fit-wise to make some minor adjustments, or it might be light years away. My husband and I have similar leg lengths, but I'm shorter in the torso, and there's no way that I could ride any of his bikes!

I know that you mean well, but have you asked your wife want she wants?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I know it won't be perfect but if she gets into I'll get her a new one. 

She is not very into biking. She enjoys her hybrid but not riding too much. The hills here are difficult. Sometimes she complains about being too upright. 

My goal here is strictly to see if she might like it more with a road bike. Frankly I would not want to bike here on my hybrid.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I did the same thing for my wife. I gave it a basic fit, changed bar tape color, seat and gave it some splashes of pink, Bought her a couple of outfits, shoes etc. The bike sits in the garage as well as any high end bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Based on my experiences with my SO (and FWIW) I think you're getting some good advice here. 

A drop bar bike isn't going to be a magic fix for difficult hills (appropriate gearing helps, but the motor drives them) and 'being too upright' can (to some extent) be fixed with stem adjustments/ bar ends. Hybrids _can_ be used for fitness/ training rides, just not longer rides. 

Bikes need to suite intended uses and fit well, but the bottom line is the primary motivation to ride comes from the person, not the bike.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I tend to agree that it probably won't get her to ride. 

But it also will:
- Not cost the price of a Dolce to find that out. 
- Will get me a little good will back after blowing $4200 on my new bike 
- if it fails completely, I can still sell it or use it as a rain bike. 

OTOH, I really hope it works and I can buy her a Dolce or Ruby. I'd love to be able to go out on a ride with her.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

IMO, you may be better served by helping her find a beginner's group to ride with. There's a fine line between successfully riding with your spouse and not...speaking from experience. Very often, one partner is more passionate and skilled than the other, and the disparity causes tension.

I used to work in a shop and saw plenty of variations on this theme, in addition to having been through a version of it in my own relationship.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I know she has no desire to do big rides. There is also a group at the LBS for women but she's not ready for that either. I'd support her if she wanted to but now I think there is a lack of confidence. I've ridden with her. I just tone it down (a ton). Maybe go out after I do a good ride on my own. 

We have a couple of couples friends that bike. Maybe at some point that could be an option.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

it's not so much converting a _mens_ bike to a _womens_ bike...it's making a bike that fit one person fit another person. there are no general modifications that accomplish this. probably the closest thing might end up being a narrower/shorter reach bar. maybe.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

So you want a "transvest-bike"?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

psycleridr said:


> So you want a "transvest-bike"?


Best post of this thread! I literally LOL'd.


----------

